

Modern Perl One Line Installation For MaxOSX, Linux/Unix - twunde

Modern Perl installs with just one line perlbrew and cpanminus included.
For MaxOSX:
curl -L http://xrl.us/installperlosx | bash
info: http://learn.perl.org/installing/osx.html
For Linux/Unix systems:
 curl -L http://xrl.us/installperlnix | bash
info: http://learn.perl.org/installing/unix_linux.html
======
mooism2
Who are xrl.us? Piping from cpan.org to bash is one thing, piping from an
unknown website to bash is quite another.

------
twunde
xrl.us is a url-shortening/redirect service like bit.ly It also happens to be
where perlbrew is hosted (<http://xrl.us/perlbrewinstall>). If you're worried
you can always go to the page in your browser and it will send you to the
github-hosted code.

